# Sono a lavorare



## wintersole

Ciao a tutti
Pongo questa domanda perche' una persona italiana mi ha detto questa frase in italiano e vorrei sapere se grammaticamente e' corretta (non vorrei chiederglielo perche' forse si offenderebbe!).
Gli ho chiesto "che fai?" e mi ha risposto "sono a lavorare".
Non ho mai sentito "sono a lavorare" prima, solo "sono al lavoro" o "sto lavorando". 
Che cosa pensate? E' italiano? Dialetto? Sbagliato?
Grazie mille!


----------



## ohbice

_Sono a lavorare _direi che è italiano corretto 
Ciao.
p


----------



## wintersole

Grazie tante. Non so perche' non l'ho mai sentito prima!


----------



## Kres

Chiedo scusa, non dovrebbe essere "sto a lavorare"? Per esempio, "Tutto il giorno sto a lavorare". No? Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nino83

Kres said:


> Chiedo scusa, non dovrebbe essere "sto a lavorare"? Per esempio, "Tutto il giorno sto a lavorare". No? Mi sbaglio?



_Essere a fare qualcosa_ significa che *in quel preciso momento* si sta facendo qualcosa (dov'è Francesco? è a lavorare)
_Stare a fare qualcosa_ indica, invece, la *continuità, il prolungarsi* dell'azione (sta tutto il giorno a giocare ai videogiochi, sta sempre a discutere)  

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/stare/ 
voce 11 lettera b


----------



## ohbice

Alla domanda "Che fai?" (cosa stai combinando, dove ti trovi, cosa stai facendo eccetera) ci sono più risposte possibili. "Sono a lavorare" è una di queste. "Sto a lavorare" mi sembra piuttosto dialettale, mi ricorda "Sto a lavorà" (che significa ancora qualcosa di diverso, secondo me, ma non entriamo nelle sfumature). La mia preferita è "Sto lavorando", risposta che anche wintersole ha proposto nel suo primo intervento.
Ciao.
p

cross con Nino


----------



## Kres

Cari amici, chiedo scusa ancora però in nessuna grammatica d'italiano che ho non ho potuto trovare l'espressione come "essere a fare qc". Vi sarei molto grato se mi suggeriste dove potrei trovarla. Grazie.

P.S. A proposito, ho trovato un'espressione che indica continuità con il verbo "essere" SOLO in Nuovo dizionario italiano-russo (Mosca, 1995, p. 318):  "essere a scrivere" che significa lo stesso (secondo il dizionario) come "stare a scrivere". Come mai?! Perché i dizionari della lingua italiana indicano continuità di un'azione solo con il verbo "stare" (stare a scrivere: sto a scrivere/stai a scrivere ecc.) ???


----------



## dragonseven

wintersole said:


> vorrei sapere se grammaticamente e' corretta.
> Gli ho chiesto "che fai?" e mi ha risposto "sono a lavorare".





Kres said:


> non dovrebbe essere "sto a lavorare"? Per esempio, "Tutto il giorno sto a lavorare". No? Mi sbaglio?


 Ciao Wintersole. Ciao Kres.
Senza dare torto a nessuno di coloro che mi hanno preceduto, personalmente ritengo che in questo caso il verbo _*stare*_ ed il verbo _*essere*_ siano sinonimi e abbiano valenza di _*trovarsi* _(_in un determinata situazione_):

"_*Sono* a lavorare_." = "_*Sto* a lavorare._" = "_*Mi trovo* a lavorare._".

Quindi, tutti e tre i modi sono corretti in italiano standard per rispondere alla domanda "_Che fai?_", la quale, come ben detto da Ohbice al post #6, ha diverse sfumature di significato. 


Fonti:
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/essere1/ (vedi punto *4 a.*)
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/stare/ (vedi punto *4 a.*)


----------



## Kres

Caro Dragon, ho capito. Grazie mille della tua cortese spiegazione!!! Buona giornata!


----------



## Kres

Buon giorno. Volevo sapere se il verbo  "lavorare"  avesse senso statico o quello di movimento (di moto). Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non capisco la domanda e non ci hai dato un esempio specifico..
Per la definizione generale di un termine puoi consultare il dizionario. Se vuoi aprire una discussione devi fornire una frase specifica e il suo contesto, grazie.

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Kres

Ho capito. P.es., la frase "sto a lavorare" ha senso statico o quello di moto. Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Kres said:


> la frase "sto a lavorare" ha senso statico o quello di moto


Non capisco cosa intendi..
Come si può lavorare in maniera statica? Pensando solamente?


----------



## Kres

E se lavorare pensando allora?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Kres said:


> E se lavorare pensando allora?


Sono io che lo chiedo a te 

Cosa intendi per statico/dinamico?


----------



## Nino83

Kres said:


> Ho capito. P.es., la frase "sto a lavorare" ha senso statico o quello di moto. Grazie.



Potresti scrivere due frasi (in italiano) che nella tua lingua madre hanno un significato statico e dinamico, così possiamo dirti se puoi usare il verbo "lavorare" in entrambi i casi.  
In assenza di esempi non credo che possiamo capire la differenza.


----------



## Kres

Chiedo scusa...   "Stare a + infinito: a) ha senso statico ed è incompatibile coi verbi di moto (*lui stava ad andare)."   Poi, un italiano mi ha detto che la frase "sto a lavorare" non è corretta (?!). Quindi voglio sapere se "sto a lavorare" abbia senso di moto.


----------



## Nino83

Kres said:


> Chiedo scusa...   "Stare a + infinito: a) ha senso statico ed è incompatibile coi verbi di moto (*lui stava ad andare)."   Poi, un italiano mi ha detto che la frase "sto a lavorare" non è corretta (?!). Quindi voglio sapere se "sto a lavorare" abbia senso di moto.



Ah, ok, tutto chiaro adesso! 

No, il verbo _lavorare_ non è un verbo di movimento, quindi puoi usare "stare/essere a _lavorare_".  

Significa, come hanno già spiegato altri in questo thread, che in questo momento la persona sta lavorando.


----------



## Kres

Ho capito. Grazie mille! Buona serata.


----------



## dragonseven

Mi sono accorto che ho commesso un errore : 





dragonseven said:


> tutti e tre i modi sono corretti in italiano standard


 In realtà, le tre frasi a cui facevo riferimento sono sí corrette, ma non per un registro standard, bensí colloquiale. Eccetto "Sto a lavorare." che, come ben detto da Ohbice al post #6, è di stampo regionale. Questo perché _lavorare_ non è un verbo statico ma dinamico.
La costruzione di quest'ultima frase sarebbe corretta nel linguaggio standard se ci fosse una specificazione di staticità o di prosecuzione dell'azione dopo il verbo _stare _(ad esempio: "Sto un altro po' qui a lavorare."); in questo caso, si ha la particolare funzione di indicare la continuità, il prolungarsi dell'azione, come diceva Nino nel suo post #5.

Chiedo venia a tutti per l'errore commesso, in primo luogo a Kres.


----------



## Kres

Caro Dragon, grazie della tua cortese spiegazione. Buona giornata.


----------



## bearded

Salve
Concordo pienamente con dragonseven sul fatto che anche ''sono a lavorare'' sia una frase solo colloquiale.  In Italiano standard si dovrebbe dire ''sono al lavoro'' oppure ''sto lavorando''.
Ciò risulta abbastanza chiaro se sostituiamo 'lavorare' con un verbo che specifica il tipo di lavoro, ad es. il lavoro di uno scrittore.  Dov'è Paolo? Sta scrivendo (in un registro 'elevato': è intento a scrivere): nessuno direbbe in buon Italiano ''Paolo è a scrivere''.


----------



## Kres

Sì, sì, ho capito, grazie.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buonasera a tutti.

La questione è molto interessante.
La mia impressione è che in "Sono a lavorare" l'infinito "lavorare" sia usato—inconsapevolmente, va da sé— come un'alternativa a "al/nel luogo di lavoro": dunque una sorta di uso sostantivale, e in questo caso _statico_, del verbo. Almeno questo mi sembra l'uso che ne facciamo dalle mie parti.

GS


----------



## Kres

Ciao Giorgio!   "... che ne facciamo dalle mie parti". Scusa, dove? In quale regione?


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> La mia impressione è che in "Sono a lavorare" l'infinito "lavorare" sia usato—inconsapevolmente, va da sé— come un'alternativa a "al/nel luogo di lavoro": dunque una sorta di uso sostantivale, e in questo caso _statico_, del verbo.


Ciao Giorgio. Io vedo anche un'altra possibilità teorica: _sono a lavorare _potrebbe significare qualcosa nel senso di "mi trovo al/nel processo di lavoro" (= sto eseguendo il/un lavoro), quindi un uso sostantivale _dinamico _del verbo (come lo è anche nel caso di "_vado a lavorare"_).

(è solo una mia idea/intuizione  ...)


----------



## Nino83

Se qualcuno al telefono mi chiede "dove sei" è (almeno qui, in Sicilia) normale rispondere "sono a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre".  
Se sia colloquiale o meno, non lo so.


----------



## dragonseven

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> 
> La questione è molto interessante.
> La mia impressione è che in "Sono a lavorare" l'infinito "lavorare" sia usato—inconsapevolmente, va da sé— come un'alternativa a "al/nel luogo di lavoro": dunque una sorta di uso sostantivale, e in questo caso _statico_, del verbo. Almeno questo mi sembra l'uso che ne facciamo dalle mie parti.
> 
> GS


 Buongiorno a Lei,
comprendo il suo punto di vista, che poi era anche il mio, ma in assenza di un complemento di stato in luogo la costruzione _essere _+ _a _+ _infinito _è da considerarsi prettamente colloquiale.
Il verbo _lavorare _di per sé non contiene l'accezione "il luogo dove si presta la propria opera, dove si lavora", la stessa cosa vale per la locuzione _a lavorare_ alla quale ancora non è riconosciuta questa valenza.


Nino83 said:


> Se qualcuno al telefono mi chiede "dove sei" è (almeno qui, in Sicilia) normale rispondere "sono a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre".
> Se sia colloquiale o meno, non lo so.


 Appunto "al telefono".

Ciao Nino!
Come ho scritto sopra a GS, senza un complemento di stato in luogo il verbo _essere _non può equivalere (nell'italiano «standard») al verbo _trovarsi_. Questo perché vi sono delle possibili interferenze di significato, ad esempio, limitatamente ai tempi composti del verbo _essere_, se utilizzati nelle tue risposte suddette al telefono (alla domanda "_dove sei stato?_", ovviamente), e venissero scritte o dette in un ambito piú elevato dell'informale, risulterebbe difficile capirne il significato senza specificazione, e.g.:

_*Sono stato* a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre_ -> moto a luogo o stato in luogo?

possono significare

_*1. Sono andato* _[_*mi sono recato*_]_ a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre _-> moto a luogo, it. standard
_*2. Mi trovavo *a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre _-> stato in luogo, it. substandard

Lo stesso vale con _stare, _precisando che in _*2.*_ è di marca regionale_._


Aggiungo che per la costruzione _stare _+ _a + infinito _il significato indica "il volgersi, l'essere intento verso una determinata situazione" e che l'azione del verbo all'infinito dovrebbe essere durativa e atelica in assenza di altri elementi nel costrutto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Kres said:


> Ciao Giorgio!   "... che ne facciamo dalle mie parti". Scusa, dove? In quale regione?



Al centro dell'Emilia.


----------



## Nino83

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> La mia impressione è che in "Sono a lavorare" l'infinito "lavorare" sia usato—inconsapevolmente, va da sé— come un'alternativa a "al/nel luogo di lavoro": dunque una sorta di uso sostantivale, e in questo caso _statico_, del verbo. Almeno questo mi sembra l'uso che ne facciamo dalle mie parti.



Identico all'uso che se ne fa qui. _Sono a lavorare_ (al lavoro), _a mangiare_ (al ristorante), _a giocare_ (al campo), _a suonare_ (in sala prove o in un locale o teatro).



dragonseven said:


> comprendo il suo punto di vista, che poi era anche il mio, ma in assenza di un complemento di stato in luogo la costruzione _essere _+ _a _+ _infinito _è da considerarsi prettamente colloquiale.



Ciao, Dragon. 
Si, probabile, mi fido!  




dragonseven said:


> _*1. Sono andato* _[_*mi sono recato*_]_ a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre _-> moto a luogo, it. standard
> _*2. Mi trovavo *a giocare/mangiare una pizza/suonare/provare/correre _-> stato in luogo, it. substandard
> 
> Lo stesso vale con _stare, _precisando che in _*2.*_ è di marca regionale_._



Colloquiale sì, regionale non so (l'uso è uguale in Sicilia ed in Emilia, #29)


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Colloquiale sì, regionale non so (l'uso è uguale in Sicilia ed in Emilia, #29


Dragonseven adesso parla di 'stare'. 
'Lui dov'è? *Sta *a giocare'.  Forse si dice in Sicilia: nella mia Emilia no.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Dragonseven adesso parla di 'stare'.
> 'Lui dov'è? *Sta *a giocare'.  Forse si dice in Sicilia: nella mia Emilia no.



Ah, ok! Sì, stare è più alto-meridionale (campano, pugliese), romanesco. Grazie per la precisazione  
Qui si usa "essere a + infinito".


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che (come emiliano, mi ero sentito chiamato in causa).


----------

